# Master Wong  ( theory )



## mook jong man (Apr 1, 2009)

Master Wong - theory
Just some theory stuff about Chum Kiu with Master Wong , this is from a visit he made many years ago to one of our academys . 
My late Master is doing the translation.
Enjoy.


----------



## Domino (May 28, 2009)

Just as Bully was talking about visiting Kevin Chan, I would love to go train with Master Wong in Ipswitch. Very knowledgable in many areas.


----------



## mook jong man (May 28, 2009)

Domino said:


> Just as Bully was talking about visiting Kevin Chan, I would love to go train with Master Wong in Ipswitch. Very knowledgable in many areas.


 
I believe your talking about a different Sifu Wong mate .
 The one in the video was the Great Gong Sau Wong , who unfortunately we lost some years ago.


----------



## Domino (May 28, 2009)

haha your right.
My bad, at work, opened the video to watch later.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 28, 2009)

awesome! Thanks for the vid links, its great.


----------

